# Royal Victoria Hopital Folkstone June 2019 ( pic Heavy )



## khurbanx (Jun 10, 2019)

_*
we spent a good 2hrs in this building - looking around and exploring Unfoantly couldn't get up to the 3/4th floor -_- as they took the stairs out - We encountered a group of 15 kids to trashing the place -_- place been on my to-do list for a while now but in a very bad shape .



History : https://www.kentlive.news/news/kent-news/royal-victoria-hospital-folkestone-one-1280592 & https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Victoria_Hospital,_Folkestone



The hospital opened on Rendezvous Street in Folkestone as the Folkestone Dispensary in 1846. The name was expanded to Folkestone Dispensary and Infirmary and it relocated to a site on Dover Road in Folkestone in 1863. The current general hospital buildings were constructed on Radnor Park Avenue, and opened in 1890, when the name was again changed, this time to the Victoria Hospital. The prefix Royal was added in 1910.

In the 1970s, services were scaled down, with the focusing of regional hospital care in East Kent on the town of Ashford, Kent. In 1973 maternity services were moved to Ashford's Willesborough Hospital. In 1979 the new William Harvey Hospital opened in Ashford (ironically, named after Folkestone's William Harvey), and many other services were transferred here over the following years.] The accident and emergency department at Royal Victoria Hospital was closed at that time, leaving it with a minor injuries service.
*_​



Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Royal Victoria Hop by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## theartist (Jun 11, 2019)

had an eye op in that hospital. unsuccessful


----------



## mookster (Jun 11, 2019)

Unless they've sealed everything on the 2nd floor you can get up an external fire escape to the 3rd and 4th floors.


----------



## Jordsexplore (Oct 22, 2019)

There’s no longer a way in as there was a fire like a month ago that destroyed all the back of the hospital, iv tried many times to find a way in but it’s very protective now


----------



## Jordsexplore (Mar 7, 2020)

Update. Since the fire I have found a way in by the front but unfortunately you can only get into the basement


----------

